# Dipsy/ snubber/ leader set up



## Shawn Philbrick

What is the consensus on dipsy set ups.........


the way I have done it, it goes dipsy ( ilike the clear ones)....followed by snubber(try to match some lure color) followed by about 6-8 ft of line, follwed by a short (4 inch) wire leader attached to the lure (whatever it may be.)


I know we don't all do the same things.......I'm curious to hear what everybody else does.


----------



## Toolman

Shawn,

I typically use 6' or 8' leaders made from 20# floro or mono with a good ball bearing snap-swivel at one end and a croslok snap at the other. Attach the snap to the spoon, harness, or stickbait. I don't always use a snubber between the dipsey and the leader, but when I do I like the ones from Amish Outfitters. No wire leader ever.

Tim


----------



## Spawnwalker

Ditto, no wire leader. It's not needed.


----------



## ezbite

forget everything i wrote in here eariler..it was incorrect  

make your own snubbers. its a whole lot cheeper.

no wire needed just use 20# florocarbon leader. its pretty tough. just keep checking it between your fingers after a few fish.


----------



## fishingguy

I am sooooo confused. Ezbite, one of us is running our dipsy's backwards I think. Or I just misunderstood.


----------



## ezbite

fishingguy said:


> I am sooooo confused. Ezbite, one of us is running our dipsy's backwards I think. Or I just misunderstood.


not sure but i'm guessing its me  the snubber is the first thing on the line. then its the dipsey. then its the leader. then its the spoon.  

i never bought a snubber. i always made them, so i have never read the directions. 

directions i don't need no freekin' directions


----------



## Shawn Philbrick

I guess my thinking is that if it's a fish, and I'm trolling, he's going to set the hook (or the boat is) and he will trip the dipsy in his efforts to get off..


if the spoon, or lure, or whatever, bumps a stump, or hump, or a fish hits and misses etc........the dipsy isn't being tripped, and I don't have to play with reeling in and restting....the snubber behind the dipsy gives me a little play.

a serious hit and hookup should trip the dipsy once that snubber is stretched out and being pulled in two directions


but that's why I posted this.....I want to see how everybody does it, and why................no setup is right, or perfect, and the more ideas the better


----------



## fishingguy

ezbite, it looks like you wrote that you tie your leader to the trip mechanism? I tie the line from my reel to the trip mechanism.


----------



## Bob Why

I don't use a snubber unless the Steelhead are in and hitting also. Don't need one with the eyes. If using the snubber, line from reel to ring on snubber, then the snap on the snubber is attached to the Dipsey trip mechanism, 3ft or longer leader, with crosslock snap on one end and ball bearing swivel on the other. If fishing cranks the ball bearing swivel is attached to the bottom of the Dipsey and the crosslock to the crank. If fishing spoons then the crosslock goes to the Dipsey and the ball bearing swivel is attached to the spoon. I normally carry 3ft, 6ft and 8ft leaders. Each will give a different action. If the eyes are aggressive the 3 ft leader is fine. If they are shy then the 6 or 8ft. If not using the snubber, then the line from the reel is attached to the Dipsey trip mechanism.


----------



## Lundy

EZbite & Bob.

I have never heard of anyone using the snubber ahead of the dipsey, and certainly no manufacturer of snubbers suggests that orientation. Could you please explain why you use it ahead of the dipsey versus behind it??

I would think it would make it almost impossible to trip your dipsey to retrieve it and even harder for a fish to trip it. All of the stretch in the snubber would need to at it's limit before it could trip and the designed stretch to reduce the shock of a fish strike on the leader between the dipsey and the lure would be reduced greatly if not eliminated totally.

Thanks


----------



## ezbite

what a dumbass i am.. i just pulled out the dipsey bag to be sure of what i wrote. forget everything. all the dipseys had the snubbers hooked the the rear of them. the line from the rod hooks directly to the trip lever on the dipsey. duuuhhhh. did the first post last night after work and didn't think of just looking to see..  

damn attention to detail..


----------



## Shawn Philbrick

EZBITE........you had me wondering..............I'm thinking....."why would he do that.....Am I missing an advantage to that????"


 

too funny


----------



## fishingguy

phew! Thought I was going brain dead there.


----------



## ezbite

fishingguy said:


> phew! Thought I was going brain dead there.


i did>>>>>


----------



## Shortdrift

I cannot remember the last time I used a snubber. I usually set the drag so a large fish or violent steelhead strike will allow some line release and cushion the strike. If your hooks are kept sharp you will still achieve good penetration. When I did use a snubber, it was attached to the rear of the dipsy and then the leader to the snubber.


----------



## fugarwi7

ezbite said:


> what a dumbass i am.. i just pulled out the dipsey bag to be sure of what i wrote. forget everything. all the dipseys had the snubbers hooked the the rear of them. the line from the rod hooks directly to the trip lever on the dipsey. duuuhhhh. did the first post last night after work and didn't think of just looking to see..
> 
> damn attention to detail..


Ez---you may be on to something pure genius with your set-up...you know the 3M "Post-IT Note" was invented by accident...Ya never know man? 
Ha Ha!  

But in this case, I think you'd better keep you current job!


----------



## fishingguy

That's ok ez bite, been brain dead myself on more than a few occasions. The funny thing was, I actually started to wonder if I have been fishing these things backwards for all these years. I kept tellin' myself no, no way, but ya' know the power of the printed word. I guess the old saying "don't believe everything you read" comes into play. Anyway I enjoy your posts so don't let this stop you.


----------



## KaGee

The original setup was for salmon. Big difference between a 15lb King or Chinook smacking your spoon than the average Walleye. I've always used the snubber simply because that's the way it was done. I'm going to switch this year and go with a straight leader.


----------



## Bob Why

Sorry guys. I must of had a senior moment. I had originally typed the line from the reel to the trip on the dipsey and the snubber to the bottom of the Dipsey and the leader to the snubber. I think I went back and read ezbite's post and thought ya that's how I do it. You have to remember that sometimes us old guys talk without thinking first.


----------



## ezbite

fugarwi7 said:


> Ez---you may be on to something pure genius with your set-up...
> 
> But in this case, I think you'd better keep you current job!


i really must agree.lol. i got


----------



## K gonefishin

Hey EZ Nice meeting you on Saturday, always nice to put a face to a screen name I am sure we wil be sharing water one time or another this summer out east, looking forward to it.


----------



## ezbite

K gonefishin said:


> Hey EZ Nice meeting you on Saturday, always nice to put a face to a screen name I am sure we wil be sharing water one time or another this summer out east, looking forward to it.


hey K gone it was good to finally meet you and Fishon. im sure we will meet on the water too. by the way did you guys leave any beer for the rest?


----------



## harle96

Lundy said:


> EZbite & Bob.
> 
> I have never heard of anyone using the snubber ahead of the dipsey, and certainly no manufacturer of snubbers suggests that orientation. Could you please explain why you use it ahead of the dipsey versus behind it??
> 
> I would think it would make it almost impossible to trip your dipsey to retrieve it and even harder for a fish to trip it. All of the stretch in the snubber would need to at it's limit before it could trip and the designed stretch to reduce the shock of a fish strike on the leader between the dipsey and the lure would be reduced greatly if not eliminated totally.
> 
> Thanks


I hear ya Lundy.....Chew on this one......The biggest walleye we caught this year was with a snubber ahead of the dipsey that was put on with one of my guests.

Different presentation? Right place right time? Lucky? all of the above? 

After we netted the fish, I switched the snubber back the way it should be.


----------



## BFG

Save your snubbers for behind your rigger balls...clip them to the ball, then clip the release to the snubber...insert line...

No more draggin' shakers around without knowing it...your rod tip will bounce around when a shaker is hooked and pulling on the release in the snubber. Works great...


I will admit, the first two pages of this thread were very, very funny...lol


----------



## Shortdrift

Great suggestion on the snubber location.


----------



## Toxic

BFG said:


> Save your snubbers for behind your rigger balls...clip them to the ball, then clip the release to the snubber...insert line...
> 
> No more draggin' shakers around without knowing it...your rod tip will bounce around when a shaker is hooked and pulling on the release in the snubber. Works great...


Shortdrift, I'll second that. 

But I'll admit you guys got me all confused. 
Is it line, dipsy, snubber, line, and then hook? That is how I have mine rigged. I need therapy now.


----------



## Net

I don't see the need for a snubber if your main line is mono or fireline but I highly recommend it for wire. Been there done that and missed a lot of strikes till we added the snubber. This was in 60+ fow off Ashtabula & Conneaut -- deep cranks -- flatlined -- no dipsey.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Toxic said:


> Shortdrift, I'll second that.
> 
> But I'll admit you guys got me all confused.
> Is it line, dipsy, snubber, line, and then hook? That is how I have mine rigged. I need therapy now.


I believe that's usually how they are used. Main line to Dipsy, snubber off the back of the Dipsy, leader, then spoon (or whatever).


----------



## Papascott

BFG that is a good tip for the snubber to see the shakers. I used to do that but have since switched to a 3 ft section of 50 lb mono. The extra length allows for easier setting of line in the release, keeps me from reaching over the stearn to put the line in a pinch pad. It lets you see every move the lure is making and /or any fish. But the best is that I but the offshore stacker releases and can make 2 regular releases for alot less money than buying 2 premades

Scott


----------



## BFG

I cannot take the credit for that tip, as it was told to me by a friend named Kirk Harmes who does a lot of writing for many Great Lakes fishing publications. 

He uses that setup for cohos in the spring. I've also found it very effective as a "strike indicator" for BIG kings...they like to swim up from behind a lure and suck it in...then swim forward...

With that setup, the rod will raise up about 3" or so...and if you are watchin'...grab it quick!

It also works quite well for walleyes and bycatch on Erie. 

I do like the 3' section of heavy mono idea mentioned above...innovative!


----------

